# mi mother no bootea... aveces...



## aguabba (Dic 21, 2007)

hola gente... les hago una consultita uds q saben mas...

tengo una pc viejita ya... es un athlon 600mhz...blabla....

la cuestion es q cuando la prendo no bootea... aasi de simple era al principio.. no hace ningun beep ni arranca el HD (el led almenos no enciende)... pero todo los demas si anda de 10... fuente... ventiladores... hasta las grabadoras...

he probado con otra fuente y pasa =... he porbado a desconectar todos los componentes... jasta el micro.. y seguia sin dar señales...

arme todo y un dia se me dio x dejarla "marchando" (osea... venitladores y todo en marcah.. pero sin bootear) y qedoo asi bastantes horas... luego la apague y la prendi enseguida y como por arte de magia bootea! y todo anda perfecto!

pero eso si... si la apago... al otro dia sigue sin arrancar
y pasa siempre =...

la solucion temporal q tengo es dejarla encendia 24hs.... es q nencito la pc y no tengo otra...

al ver esto pense q era algun problema con alguna pista del mother... ya q al estar encedida levantaba temperatura y tal vez asi hacia contacto con el arranque
asi q probe a sacar el mother.. pero no vi ninguna pista cortada ni nada q se le parezaca....

pero ahora viene la parte fea de lo q descubro... tiene unos 11 capacitores hinchados.... 10 son de 2200 uF 6,3v (de los cuales 6 son un poco mas altos q los otros 4, pero mas flaquitos, y en vez de tener una cruz arriba tiene una estrella... como el signo de mercedes benz...) y el otro es uno de 1000uf 6,3v mucho mas peqeño...

puede ser x esto q no este arrancando? y como es q despues funciona normal?

voy a ver si consigo para reemplazarlos.... son faciles de conseguir? hay alguna diferencia tecnica entre los q tienen la cruz en forma de X y los q tienen la estrella?
estos capacitores son muy costosos? osea... vale la pena la inversion?teniendo en cuenta q son 11....

hay uno q esta en estado deplorable... esta como levantado de la base... separado... ninguno ha tenido fugas grandes creo... pero vi apenas unas marquitas del acido en un par... muy chiqitas...

lo q me sorprende de todo esto es q una vez q arranca todo funciona perfecto....
pero x ahora no tengo otra alternativa...

desde ya muchas gracias

espero q puedan ayudarme un poco

Saludos...


----------



## davidcr (Dic 21, 2007)

Los electrolíticos son baratos y se consiguen, el problema es que hay que saber hacer las soldaduras muy bien a efecto de no recalentar la tarjeta, pero lo más recomendable es instalar una nueva tarjeta, ya que muchas veces por filtros en corto se dañan otros componentes.  suerte.


----------



## aguabba (Dic 21, 2007)

claro lo q pasa es q es una pc muy vieja y no esconomicamente factible comprar un mother compatible... ni mucho menos es facil conseguirlo...
en dicho caso me convendria cambiar casi todo el pc... xq  los componentes no son compatibles...

el tema es tratar de arreglarlo.. voy a ver si la semana proxima consigo los capacitores... x el hecho de soldarlos no hay problemas... 

necesito saber si hay alguna diferencia entre los q tienen la X y los q tienen la estrella arriba...

las especificaciones escritas son iguales para ambos y como dije difieren un poco en tamaño...

lo q dice es q son de 2200uF 6,3v (M)105º

el (M) tampoco se q significa... si alguien puede ayudarme estare agradecido...

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 22, 2007)

Debes pedir de de igual o superior tension y capacidad.
Mejor pide de 105ºC y no los de 85ºC que son mejores.

Recuerda que tienen polaridad, positivo y negativo

Lo de desoldarlos no es tan sencillo, piensa que es una placa de circuito impreso de 8 capas, si se rompe una de las pistas internas, pues imaginate.

Hay dos metodos:

El sencillo:

Buscamos facilidad pero no nos importa que quede feo.
Con las alicates CORTAMOS/ROMPEMOS el electrolitico, pero dejamos un poquito de patillas. Limpiamos el aceite derramado con algun disolvente y soldamos el condensador nuevo directamente a esas patillas, con los pines lo mas cortos posibles.

Es un poco dificil encontrar espacio pero es lo mas sencillo y seguro.


El complicado:

Este metodo lo mejor es tener un ayudante o fijar la placa.

Rompemos el condensador viejo.
Limpiamos de aceite.
Cortamos las patillas del condensador nuevo para nivelarlas.

Ahora viene la parte complicada.
El ayudante calienta las dos patillas por detras añadiendo estaño si hace falta.
Tu miras por delante y cuando ves que el estano esta fluido con el condensador lo encajas HASTA EL FONDO con cuidado pero sin pararte, de una vez. Las patillas del viejo saldran y el ayudante debe ir con cuidado para no sacar el soldador sin querer.


Porque no desoldamos y listos? 

Entre las placas hay grandes masas de cobre que disipan el calor, en el momento de sacar el condensador viejo perdemos el contacto termico y si queda alguna gotita de estaño ya no habra manera de fundirla.
Cuando dejamos las patillas del condensador viejo estas hacen como una extension del soldador traspasando el calor al estaño en las dos caras de la placa.

Cuando apretamos con el condensador nuevo las patilas del viejo salen por el otro lado y entran las del nuevo condensador, si salen por la otra cara estamos salvados ya que seguimos teniendo contacto termico y calentando podremos terminar de colocarlo.


----------



## aguabba (Dic 22, 2007)

mmm ninguna de las 2 maneras me convence demasiado....

ya voy a probar con un mother viejo q ya no funciona... a ver como me es mas fácil y seguro...

gracias x responder muchachos... si alguno sabe algo mas o tiene algun consejo... bienvenido sea!

saludos!


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 22, 2007)

Los capacitores electrolíticos de las placas madres no son capacitores comunes. Si bien a veces se colocan los que se utilizan en televisión y audio y funcionan, no tienen las mismas características. Te sugiero que si es posible, te busques una placa madre en desuso y los recuperes de allí. Lógicamente antes de colcarlos, tendrás que medirlos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 22, 2007)

En teoria deben ser de baja ESR pero normalmente no dan problemas, si de aqui unos años falla, la PC sera mmmuy vieja.


Si tienes alguna pla ca vieja mejor que mejor, veras los problemas y podras probar el metodo que te va mejor, intenta imitar los mismo cambios para ver si tu soldador tiene suficiente potencia.


----------



## aguabba (Dic 22, 2007)

de la mother q tengo solo puedo rescatar uno de 1000uf q es igual a uno q tengo q reemplazar...

lso demas no xq no tiene de 2200uf... asi  esos vere si los consigo...

estuve probando a sacar unos... y la verdad se me complico bastante... no pude llegar a derretir el estaño... nose si no hace bien contacto xq es muy pequeño o si sera x la tierra... ya seguire probando....

pude sacar uno casi "arrancadolo" y dejando los pines... tal vez pueda hacer asi y soldar el nuevo directamente en los pines...

de hecho ese lo desarme  x completo para ver como eran x dentro ... no sabia q tenian como una esponja con el liquido...

bueno gracias... voy a seguir probando...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 23, 2007)

No utilices esos condensadores de 1000, como tu mismo dices hay liquido y con el tiempo se secan, son muy baratos y los que te vendas seran mas buenos... se pasan igual que la fruta.

Yo utilizo un soldador regulable que debe dar unos 60W, por eso te comente de soldarlos encima de los viejos pines, no es tan bonito pero funciona.

Si fuera para un cliente las cosas varian, uno debe demostrar un buen acabado, pero el riesgo es demasiado grande, eso de sacar los condensadores y volverlos a meter sin romper ninguna capa intermedia.


----------



## aguabba (Dic 23, 2007)

mi soldador es de unos 30W... tal vez x eso no lo derrita bien...

lo mas porbable es q termine arrancandolos y dejando los pines viejos...

gracias.. luego les cuento como fue...

si alguien tiene mas consejos.. ni lo duden...

gracias...

saludos


----------



## aguabba (Dic 26, 2007)

hola de nuevo... bueno consegui los capacitores de respuesto... 
son marca Sancon... todos negros y escritos y marcados en blanco... pero son bastante mas pequeños q los originales del mother... es normal? las especificaciones son exactamente las mismas... solo q los q compre son de 16v... en ves de 6,3v...

en los proximos dias vere si hago el recambio...

saludos


----------



## aguabba (Dic 27, 2007)

bueno he esta probando en otra placa madre q no sirve... la verdad se me complico un poco... incluso con el metodo de arrancarlos y soldar a las patas q qedaban... dado q el estaño no se adhiere a la vias patas! debe ser q x dentro son de acero o algun material al q el estaño no se adhiere... asi q no es posible...

asi q procedi a calentar la soldadura un poco y con una pinza del otro lado hacer un poquito de fuerza para sacar la pata... me ha resultado bastante bien y creo q no se daño nada del mother...

estara bien asi?

otra cosa... no le hace q sean de 16v los capacitores nuevos? es muy grande la diferencia a los 6,3v de los originales? o no le hace nada?

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 27, 2007)

El problema no es desoldar las patillas , sino volver a soldarlas.

No es acero sino que el pobre soldador no tiene suficiente potencia.

Si intentas con un trozo de alambre de cobre soldarlo, veras como una vez sacado el pin es casi imposible lograr que se funda el estaño en  una de los dos lados y solo lograras introducirlo unos pocos milimetros ,pero nunca que atraviese toda la placa.

Yo sigo recomendandote que sueldes los condensadores encima de las patillas viejas, no queda tam profesional , pero no te juegas la placa madre.


Lo unico que no me cuadra es que si has comprado condensadores de Mayor voltaje deberian ser mas grandes, nunca mas pequeños.


----------



## aguabba (Dic 27, 2007)

pero como dije antes... se me hace imposible soldarlos a las patillas viejas... pero no es problema del soldador para mi... xq caliento la patilla... y se calienta y al apollar el estaño (en la patilla misma obviamente) el estaño se derrite... pero me qeda la bolita en el mismo alambre del estaño.. no se pega nunca a la patilla... 

no veo cual es el problema al soldarlos... solo caliento la pata y sueldo... los huecos simplemente estan llenos de estaño...

lo del tamaño me llamo bastante la atensión... pero las especificaciones son las mismas... 2200uF/105ºC salvo el votaje q es 16V... en vez de 6,3V...
aunq son minimamente mas peqeños... nose si llegara al medio centimetro de diferencia...

alguno tiene alguna experiencia con la marca de estos capacitores... son "Sancon"...

muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## aguabba (Dic 28, 2007)

bueno he cambiado ya los capacitores... y anda todo perfecto!

para la extraccion sostuve la placa en posicion perpendicular, y de un lado calentaba con el soldador y del otro tiraba despacio el capacitor hasta q salia x completo...
luego limpie la placa con alcohol... ya q habian perdido liquido...
despues tuve q sacar el estaño q estaba tapando los agujeros... otra vez con la placa en forma perpendicular... de un lado caletaba con el soldador y del otro chupaba el estaño con el desoldador...
luego simplemente solde los nuevos capacitores...


aca les dejo unas fotos de todo el proceso..


gracias x su ayuda!

saludos!


----------

